

What is you favorite project management application and why - Balauru

Hi,<p>I recently had a very bad experience with my project management software http://unfuddle.com/community/forums/4/topics/271d92<p>Now I am looking for an alternative. I need a place to host my git repositories and tickets/issues/milestones. Looking at gihub and basecamp but they feel a little to expensive.<p>Any other good alternatives out there?<p>Regards,
======
ZachWick
Redmine + Gitosis or Gitolite

Redmine has your tickets/issues/milestones, plus gantt charts, wikis, and file
storage; Plus it has lots of community written plugins for even more features.

Gitosis or Gitolite are just nice SCM solutions that integrate nicely with
Redmine

------
kornifex
ActiveCollab but I don't know about any Git integration or you could try
Pivotal Tracker which seems pretty nice.

------
cpt1138
trac for overarching ideas, OmniFocus for tracking actionable items.

------
madaxe
So, you misused their service, and a perfectly sensible anti-DoS tool blocked
you? For reference, we've been using unfuddle for 4+ years, have 30 developers
regularly using git on it, and we must connect 300+ times/day, and we've never
had any issue, whatsoever... Just to be the devil's advocate!

